# Juwel full spectrum new led



## Fred13 (8 Nov 2018)

I was ready to buy a twinstar SA900 till i saw this new juwel full spectrum light with the seperated control unit which let you control anything you like (intensity, color, sunset etc) 

I think its the last product came up from juwel . 

Now , i really cant decide .. 
What do you think guys?
This new light looks that it has everything we need.


----------



## ian_m (8 Nov 2018)

Looks interesting, brighter than equivalent T5 HO tubes.

742mm T5HO (for Vision 180, for example) is 2200 lumens, for two tubes is 4400lumens.

The HeliaLux (900mm for Vision 180) is 40W @ 140lm/W -> 5600 lumens (white only).

No details on controller or pricing, won't be cheap, but looks like the real deal LED lighting done properly.


----------



## Fred13 (8 Nov 2018)

https://www.aquaristikshop.com/aquaristic/news/NEW-Juwel-HeliaLux-Spectrum-und-Smart-Control.html

Here are the prices.Not cheap, but It is pretty close to SA900 including the controller.

I am looking forward to buy a new led and move on from t5 to led.  Now i am between twinstar and this and i cant really decide which one..


----------



## ian_m (8 Nov 2018)

Found the UK prices now...

The 920 for Vision 180 is £250.
https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/s...-helialux-led/juwel-helialux-spectrum-920-led

Controller is £144.
https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/s...wel-helialux-led/juwel-helialux-smart-control

Not convinced about the economics when price gets this high, £300 for equivalent 2 x T5HO tubes. Ok you get brightness & spectrum control, maybe LED shimmer.

Assuming 8 hours per day and electricity @ £0.17 per KWh, HeliaLux @ 40W costs 40/1000 * 8 * 365 * 0.17 -> £20 a year to run.
Two equivalent T5's @ 70W -> 70/1000 * 8 * 365 * 0.17 -> £34 a year.

A T5 light unit costs £100, so £200 cheaper.

Even assuming your replace the T5 tubes after 2 years (which of course is not necessary, but a myth they should be ), you would only beak even on cost in 6 years..!!
(assuming T5 tubes @ £20 each -> no of years = £200/(£14 [cost saving]+ £20[tubes per year]) -> 5.8 years.)


----------



## Fred13 (8 Nov 2018)

To be honest , i dont really care about consumption .. I understand your thoughts and thank you for the detailed analysis. I want to change to led for aesthetic reasons. I believe that rgb leds produce far more beautiful colors into the tank than t5 bulbs. I had various different combinations of t5 but i cant catch the same color quality as an rgb led.
Last but not least, dimmer is a huge advantage.. I dont care about sunset etc etc, but reducing the light is a big deal as you can increase or decrease the light depending your needs...

So my question now is ...twinstar ? or this?!
Thank you


----------



## ian_m (8 Nov 2018)

If you have a Juwel tank, then this light is the way to as simple to fit. Remove tank flaps, whip out old lighting bar, put in Juwel LED bar, add tank flaps back, job done.


----------



## Fred13 (8 Nov 2018)

I don't have a juwel tank but juwel led has a universal adaptor for all the tanks .
So?
Which of two you think it's better ?
Twinstar uses some nichia LEDs if I am telling this right


----------



## Tommy (8 Nov 2018)

I wonder if this light would fit a fluval roma properly? anyone know if juwel and fluval lids are the same?


----------



## Siege (8 Nov 2018)

Fred13 said:


> I don't have a juwel tank but juwel led has a universal adaptor for all the tanks .
> So?
> Which of two you think it's better ?
> Twinstar uses some nichia LEDs if I am telling this right



Not that familiar with the Juwel ones but i know Twinstar well. I wouldn’t hesitate to get the Twinstar with the controller to give you sunrise/sunset. Proven performer. Hands down.

Bit confused why you are considering Juwel light when you don’t have a Juwel tank?


----------



## Fred13 (8 Nov 2018)

Siege said:


> Not that familiar with the Juwel ones but i know Twinstar well. I wouldn’t hesitate to get the Twinstar with the controller to give you sunrise/sunset. Proven performer. Hands down.
> 
> Bit confused why you are considering Juwel light when you don’t have a Juwel tank?



This juwel light is like all of those led that you can fit on your tank . It just fits on all rimless tanks .
I  am sure twinstar is a proven performed and a nice led but for what controller you are talking about ?
The only thing I find for twinstar is some no name dimmers which can help you set the brightness at desired levels .


----------



## DutchMuch (9 Nov 2018)

this available in the US?


----------



## Siege (10 Nov 2018)

Fred13 said:


> This juwel light is like all of those led that you can fit on your tank . It just fits on all rimless tanks .
> I  am sure twinstar is a proven performed and a nice led but for what controller you are talking about ?
> The only thing I find for twinstar is some no name dimmers which can help you set the brightness at desired levels .



Controller is below. You want the pro one, so much better than standard one.

To fit the S light you need an adaptor to change it from 2.1mm to 2.5mm. Hey presto full sunset and sunrise settings, also control the light by percentage. The S light is a few leagues above the Juwel one I think 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/S2-PRO-A...hash=item23ac5bd7c5:m:myHyKWB9N7nmyzfB4_non4w

http://cpc.farnell.com/pro-power/jr1833/adaptor-dc-power-2-1mm-s-to-2/dp/PW02774?ost=Pw02774&ddkey=http:en-CPC/CPC_United_Kingdom/search#


----------



## alto (11 Nov 2018)

For me energy efficiency is about reduced energy footprint not how many T5 bulbs I don’t need to buy 
so LED technology just makes sense 

I like Juwel products but do wish they’d included a basic slow ON/OFF in their HelioLux series (it’s just a lot kinder to the fishes) or brought their controller out at the £100 level 

If you watch George Farmer’s Interzoo 2018 Series, one video showcases Dennerle & Juwel so you can see the HL Spectrum in action
Cyberzoo’s unboxing video is worth a look 

This video from GreenAqua shows the difference between ADA Aquasky Moon changed over to Twinstar S
- I prefer the ADA light


----------



## Fred13 (11 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> For me energy efficiency is about reduced energy footprint not how many T5 bulbs I don’t need to buy
> so LED technology just makes sense
> 
> I like Juwel products but do wish they’d included a basic slow ON/OFF in their HelioLux series (it’s just a lot kinder to the fishes) or brought their controller out at the £100 level
> ...





Siege said:


> Controller is below. You want the pro one, so much better than standard one.
> 
> To fit the S light you need an adaptor to change it from 2.1mm to 2.5mm. Hey presto full sunset and sunrise settings, also control the light by percentage. The S light is a few leagues above the Juwel one I think
> 
> ...




Thank you guys..
So finally, what do you suggest me to buy? The twinstar sa 900 or the juwel spectrum?!


----------



## Fred13 (11 Nov 2018)

Both lights do look amazing but i like that you can control juwels colors via the software. 
In this interzoo video colors are very nice


----------



## alto (11 Nov 2018)

Given the relative costs I’d likely choose the Juwel system 
- comes in 100cm length so you’ll have more even light distribution at the edges of your tank
- includes a decent controller within the same price 

Disadvantage - if you want to elevate the LED unit above the tank, you’ll need to modify “legs” - as it’s designed to sit within the Juwel system hoods, the “universal fit adapter” just adds a metal extension allowing it to sit on the frame of your aquarium 
- unlike the Twinstar which sits several cm above the water surface 

Twinstar 900 S lists 65watt 
Juwel HL spectrum lists 48watt 
BUT depending upon LEDs (& internal reflector, lens etc)  the actual PAR may be very similar 

Neither company lists PAR, Twinstar does support display tanks eg, Aquaflora showcased a Twinstar tank at Interzoo 2018 
Filipe Oliveira video

You might ask Juwel for details of their Interzoo 2018 display aquariums  which I believe included (3 or more) HL Spectrum tanks


----------



## alto (12 Nov 2018)

From Filipe Oliveira Youtube channel (this tank was also at Interzoo)

90 x 50 x 50cm tank with Twinstar 900E


----------



## Fred13 (12 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> Given the relative costs I’d likely choose the Juwel system
> - comes in 100cm length so you’ll have more even light distribution at the edges of your tank
> - includes a decent controller within the same price
> 
> ...




Hello and thank you for your help.
Do you have any idea on how can i modify the legs to get the light several cms higher above the water surface? It turns me off that it is so close to the water level.
Also, i see that the twinstar S may have a good color rendition but everything look somehow purple? Is it my eyes or everything under this fixture have a reddish tint? 
I am planning of having la plata sand into the tank and i dont want to buy an expensive light that makes this sand looks reddish


----------



## Siege (12 Nov 2018)

I have 3 Twinstar S lights. They do have a red hue but won’t change your substrate drastically. Video from AG to give you an idea.



Pretty academic now as the S light has changed to less red hue. Now called Twinstar S Classic. Both old ones and new are nice though.


----------



## Fred13 (12 Nov 2018)

Siege said:


> I have 3 Twinstar S lights. They do have a red hue but won’t change your substrate drastically. Video from AG to give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty academic now as the S light has changed to less red hue. Now called Twinstar S Classic. Both old ones and new are nice though.




Thank you.
It looks nice but still .. look at this white substrate. Is more at the red side now ..
Look at the left tank. White is white with the E version..

How can i separate the old twinstar with the new version ?


----------



## Siege (12 Nov 2018)

They are different substrates.
The tank on the left is Hugo kamishi quartz white sand. The right one is kamishi natural fine which is readier/ pinker in colour..

When you order the light from your shop ask for the 900 S Classic (Classic is the name for the newer model).

Hope that helps.


----------



## DutchMuch (12 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> this available in the US?


bumping this


----------



## Fred13 (12 Nov 2018)

Siege said:


> They are different substrates.
> The tank on the left is Hugo kamishi quartz white sand. The right one is kamishi natural fine which is readier/ pinker in colour..
> 
> When you order the light from your shop ask for the 900 S Classic (Classic is the name for the newer model).
> ...


Thank you very much , i should say though that i am excited about juwel colors + the controller..  Anyway i will take my time thinking of it cause both are expensive lights and i need to be sure first


----------



## alto (12 Nov 2018)

Twinstar E - lower wattage
Twinstar S - does the dominant red highlighting - note many hobbyists wanted more “red effect”, this LED does appear brighter (I think Twinstar says 20%) 

I use Kessil Tuna Sun lights - many people complain that their plants don’t get “red” enough under this light 

In my experience Ludwigia palustris does get the same red color shown on Tropica plant page and Rotala ‘Vietnam H’ra’ also develops decent red color (different hues than the L palustris) BUT as in the Green Aqua video, it is the color saturation seen with the ADA Aquasky not anything like Twinstar S rendition

Obviously fish also appear much “redder” under Twinstar S lighting (there are other branded LEDs which also promise strong “reds”) - again this is not my preference ... ember tetras should appear a translucent orange-red not the saturated red appearance given by Twinstar S .... obviously many people disagree with my sentiments  

It’s unfortunate that you cannot see both lights before selecting your purchase - if online order, I’d look for a shop that is good with returns. 
Some shops will only do a credit refund (unless product is defective) so make sure they have other products you would like 
As you need to turn on the lights to determine whether they are suitable or not, you may have to pay a restocking fee - usually 15-20% these days - and shop may also insist on a credit refund (this is usually stated as package must be returned in sealed condition etc)


----------



## alto (12 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> bumping this


Juwel HelioLux Spectrum you mean?
email Juwel if they have a representative in the US (none in Canada I am aware of)


----------



## Fred13 (12 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> Twinstar E - lower wattage
> Twinstar S - does the dominant red highlighting - note many hobbyists wanted more “red effect”, this LED does appear brighter (I think Twinstar says 20%)
> 
> I use Kessil Tuna Sun lights - many people complain that their plants don’t get “red” enough under this light
> ...



This is my conclusion in terms of advantages and disadvantages

Twinstar S
Proven performer
Strong light
Pop out the red colors - For my taste its alright but i cant accept a reddish substrate for example , that turns me off. Rgb should show the colors as they are .

Disadvantages

Its price.
Lack of controller therefore you cant control the colors .




Juwel new light
Seems stronger in terms of lumen (bulb for 100cm = 6250 lumen which is pretty high)
Its juwel , if this is an advantage
And the main advantage here is the controller that allows you fully control the light (sunset, sunrise, control the rgb colors at your own taste etc)
Have shimmer effect

Disadvantages
Not a proven performer?
And something that is disadvantage for me is that the bulb should sit exactly above the surface unless you do some modifications

Juwel wins the fight within the framework of logic but still i need to think more.
And for an expensive light i cant risk and get in trouble with shops and returning policies..

Of course , here in Athens you cant find any of these to see in person.  Shops are using retail fixtures, fluval led , dennerle and thats all.
The only thing you can find here in an extremely wide range is led for reef tanks. Even fixtures that cost three and four thousand euros.
It is obvious that most of the aquatic shops lean towards reef hobbyists.


----------



## DutchMuch (12 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> Juwel HelioLux Spectrum you mean?
> email Juwel if they have a representative in the US (none in Canada I am aware of)


i will do that, thanks!
ill update once i get a response.


----------



## Fred13 (13 Nov 2018)

After a quick chat with twinstar corp , i lean towards twinstar SA900. 
They informed me that i can use a compatible controller therefore i can have sunset and dusk effects..
Another reason is that the light sits several cms above water surface... 
 Price is similar to a juwel + controller but i believe it will work better for my rimless tank


----------



## Siege (13 Nov 2018)

Siege said:


> Controller is below. You want the pro one, so much better than standard one.
> 
> To fit the S light you need an adaptor to change it from 2.1mm to 2.5mm. Hey presto full sunset and sunrise settings, also control the light by percentage. The S light is a few leagues above the Juwel one I think
> 
> ...


----------



## Daveslaney (13 Nov 2018)

I heard a rumour that Twinstar are bringing there own controller out soon too?
I use the same controller as Siege on my 600s works a treat.


----------



## Fred13 (13 Nov 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> I heard a rumour that Twinstar are bringing there own controller out soon too?
> I use the same controller as Siege on my 600s works a treat.


Any rumours should now be out of thought after the information I got from the official twinstar distributor .
There are no plans of an official controller soon .


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Nov 2018)

*Update on if jewel sells this in the US:*

*They do not, and have no plans to sell in the US they said via email. *


----------



## alto (14 Nov 2018)

Fred13 said:


> Have shimmer effect


The best “sunlight on water” effect is with cluster matrix LED technology - Kessil (George Farmer videos), AI Prime (Filipe Oliveira Video) ... note that these tend to be freshwater application lamps from companies that focus on reef/marine aquaria

They also tend to be a grade higher in costs 
but will deliver “high” light intensity at the substrate even in deep tanks, 55cm and above


----------

